# Youth hunt



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

Is anyone else excited for this weekends youth hunt??

I have a young friend who I am taking out on his first ever turkey hunt. He is using the apprentice license this year.

I would just as much see him get one, as getting one myself. 

I can hardly wait for Saturday to get here.


----------



## zap (Jun 5, 2005)

My boy finally got his license. So we will be out and about as well. While I'm buried at work and work, I have to admit that I got a might bit of a rush when I walked in yesterday to find excessive, fresh scratching all over the place.

Let's hope for good weather and lots of gobbles.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Yeah boy ; this is my youngest son's(16) second year going & it's a blast !!! He got his bird last year on the 1st morning, so he may be a little spoiled. We both have a lot to learn, but it's a blast & the mushrooms should be up, too !!!
Tim


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Heck yea we are excited  Grandson is hoping this will be his year (if I can get him to keep his mouth closed long enough ) Wife,granddaughter,grandson and I r spending the weekend end in our cabin.May the tom gods be with us all


----------

